# I Need A program To Crop Photos



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I am looking for a simple free program to crop my digital photos.
My computer is Windows 8.1. Have any suggestions?
.


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

I use WINDOWS 7 and use free "PHOTOSCAPE" for cropping photos.
http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/index.php


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Too bad there is not a iPhoto for Windows. Wow is that a nice program. But it is just for Macs I guess.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

I use Paint.net. It's full of nice features and free.


----------



## gmos719 (Feb 10, 2014)

Gimp is basically a free version of photoshop.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gmos719 said:


> Gimp is basically a free version of photoshop.


GIMP is software that is as powerful as Photoshop, but looks and works very different. However, GIMP has been provided with an interface called Gimpshop that looks and works just like Photoshop, yet is still free.

http://www.gimpshop.com/

But Gimpshop & Photoshop aren't for everyone. Their advanced features brings a dimension of complication that some users don't want to put up with. The Learning curve is pretty steep.


----------



## gmos719 (Feb 10, 2014)

Nevada said:


> GIMP is software that is as powerful as Photoshop, but looks and works very different. However, GIMP has been provided with an interface called Gimpshop that looks and works just like Photoshop, yet is still free.
> 
> http://www.gimpshop.com/
> 
> But Gimpshop & Photoshop aren't for everyone. Their advanced features brings a dimension of complication that some users don't want to put up with. The Learning curve is pretty steep.


Gimp might not be for everyone but I felt that it was worthy of mentioning.
I'm sure that there are some users who will find it useful.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gmos719 said:


> Gimp might not be for everyone but I felt that it was worthy of mentioning.
> I'm sure that there are some users who will find it useful.


I wasn't knocking your suggestion. I was just pointing out that the learning curve is steep with that particular application.

Just so you know, I find it useful. I use Gimpshop as my photo editor.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Photoscape is perhaps the best free program I have ever downloaded! You can do bulk resizing of a few hundred photos, add effects, captions, create multi-photo frames, and more. You can add text, arrows, and other effects. Often I will use it in conjunction with MS Paint since MS Paint can rearrange or copy and paste parts of an image easily if needed. Then I load it back into Photoscape to finish it. Heck you can even make animated GIFS with it. It is incredibly easy to use and uses very little of your computer RAM.


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

Jeffery said:


> I am looking for a simple free program to crop my digital photos.
> My computer is Windows 8.1. Have any suggestions?
> .


mspaint is pretty much as simple as is possible, and it comes pre-installed.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Yea, Paint works for me and has been already installed on any pooter I've ever had.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

A note about Photoscape - they have a lot of ads on their page which supports their efforts and allows the program to be free. So it is easy to click on a "Download" button that downloads some other program. Their download page is at http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/download.php Click on one of the download buttons _below_ the text *Download Photoscape 3.6.5*


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

When cropping in MS Paint, is there a way to keep the original proportions?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Jeffery said:


> When cropping in MS Paint, is there a way to keep the original proportions?


Not that I know of. But in Photoscape there is that option. Yet another nice feature of Photoscape. 

But as I said, it is nice to use both MSPaint and Photoscape. Save in one, and then load into the other. Together, they can do a lot.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You could use the Snipping Tool in Accessories. I just discovered that tool and use it a lot. It turns anything into a picture and you get to clip just what you want.

I don't know what it does to high quality but it does fine with my images and text.


----------

